# Mixing Hardwood, Carpet, and Laminate!



## gedereco (Nov 20, 2006)

i think it would look ok as long as you put a laminate to carpet strip


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

If the corner of the wall is not the same distance as the board at the bottom of the railing then it might look a little funny being offset so I would either go with my pic but you could also cut the carpet off at the top of the riser and put a transition piece here that overlaps the carpet( second pic).


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

also keep in mind that you are keeping carpet in the highest use points in the home. the hall and stairs.
you will be replacing more often.

but the layout seems fine.


----------

